
Mini cheetah is the first four-legged robot to do a backflip - iamwil
http://news.mit.edu/2019/mit-mini-cheetah-first-four-legged-robot-to-backflip-0304
======
nabla9
Two legged robot doing backflip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knoOXBLFQ-s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knoOXBLFQ-s)

